# graphviz-2.38.0_2 broken how do I start over making xfce4?



## ad5du (Oct 6, 2014)

I am not sure if this is the best place to ask this...

I was trying to build xfce4 on FreeBSD 10 and on one of the depencencies maybe I  asked for support for JACK which I probably don't need. See below.
How can I start over and try again and not select the extra options that I don't need 


```
[...]
\===>    Verifying for libswscale.so in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on executable: yasm - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/as - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on executable: texi2html - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/frei0r.h - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on package: v4l_compat>0 - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/vdpau/vdpau.h - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>   ffmpeg-2.3.3,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/sdl-config - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/sdl-config in /usr/ports/devel/sdl12
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on executable: nasm - found
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xextproto.pc - found
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on shared library: libaa.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libaa.so.1.0.4)
===>   sdl-1.2.15_5,2 depends on shared library: libpulse-simple.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libpulse-simple.so in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on shared library: libsamplerate.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsamplerate.so.1)
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on shared library: libsndfile.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libsndfile.so.1.0.25)
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on shared library: libspeexdsp.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libspeexdsp.so.1.5.0)
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on shared library: libdbus-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.8.7)
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on shared library: libltdl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libltdl.so.7.3.1)
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on shared library: libgdbm.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libgdbm.so.4.0.0)
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on shared library: libck-connector.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libck-connector.so.0.0.0)
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9)
===>   pulseaudio-0.9.23_3 depends on shared library: libjack.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libjack.so in /usr/ports/audio/jack
===>   jackit-0.121.3_5 depends on executable: doxygen - not found
===>    Verifying install for doxygen in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen
===>   doxygen-1.8.7_1,1 depends on executable: tmake - found
===>   doxygen-1.8.7_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/flex - found
===>   doxygen-1.8.7_1,1 depends on executable: dot - not found
===>    Verifying install for dot in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz
===>  graphviz-2.38.0_2 is marked as broken: illegal macro in libdata/pkgconfig/ruby-1.9.pc.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[20]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[19]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[18]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[17]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/jack
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[16]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/jack
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[15]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[14]: stopped in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[13]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/sdl12
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[12]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/sdl12
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[11]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpegthumbnailer
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpegthumbnailer
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/deskutils/xfce4-tumbler
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/deskutils/xfce4-tumbler
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-fm/thunar
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-fm/thunar
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-desktop
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-desktop
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4
root@ricks-acer:/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4 #
```


----------



## ad5du (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: graphviz-2.38.0_2 broken how do I start over making xfce*

I was going to delete the original message. I think I found the answer but I have all but given up running FreeBSD on my laptop.
I may try it on my desktop soon.


----------

